# Solved: Wireless Connected, No Internet



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,
I have been having problems with my wireless for a while now.
My first problem was that when i tried to connect to the network it just kept saying Acquiring Network Address on the laptop.
I rang up my provider (telewest) they ran me through a few things. Now i have another problem it says i am connected to the network but the actual internet will not work it keeps saying Page cannot be displayed, i got told to run Ping on run and they told me that the internet is working fine because it sent and received, but the internet will not work. Any ideas?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Kyle2k7 said:


> Hi,
> I have been having problems with my wireless for a while now.
> My first problem was that when i tried to connect to the network it just kept saying Acquiring Network Address on the laptop.
> I rang up my provider (telewest) they ran me through a few things. Now i have another problem it says i am connected to the network but the actual internet will not work it keeps saying Page cannot be displayed, i got told to run Ping on run and they told me that the internet is working fine because it sent and received, but the internet will not work. Any ideas?


Have you tried pinging google.com?? Do you know how to access your router?? Is the router receiving an IP from your provider??


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes i have tried to ping google and it says request timed out, the guy on the phone checked the router connection to the laptop he said that it was sending and receiving. Thanks for replying.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconif/all
'ipconif' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-05f147c2db
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-56-A7-F6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, October 07, 2007 3:16:06 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 08, 2007 2:52:28 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 570x Gigabit Integrated Con
troller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-76-83-04

C:\Documents and Settings\user>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That machine appears to have a good connection to a wireless router or access point.

Let's see this:

Try these simple tests.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

PING 216.109.112.135

Tell us the results.

PING yahoo.com

Tell us the results.





Have you tried connecting to that router with a wired connection?


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bad news, this is what i got.

icrosoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>

Sorry, im gonna have to get of to bed, ill carry on replying tommorow thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version *and *patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Also make sure you have the latest driver for the Intel adapter from your laptop manufacturer's web site.

Can you successfully connect and access the internet via ethernet?


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Make And Model Of Broadband Modem:* Motorola Surfboard SB5100i
*Make And Model Of Router:* NETGEAR 5.4 MBPS Wireless Router WGR614
*Encryption Used:* WPA
*Make And Model Of Computer:* Dell Dimension 9100
*Computer Version:* Vista
*Laptop Version:* Windows XP

Uuum nope, i have not installed any of the latest drivers, i do not know were i can find them.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

As Terry said, have you connected this machine with a cable to the router and obtained a connection?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have Service Pack 2? You should, especially trying to use wireless.

You said that your computer is a Dell Dimension 9100. That is a desktop, but the ipconfig /all you showed looks to me like a laptop. Perhaps a Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG is sometimes integrated in a desktop and I just haven't seen it before. Anyhow, whether desktop or laptop, you get the driver from the computer manufacturer's web site (www.dell.com).


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

I tried connecting the laptop to the router, but nope i do not get a connection.
The laptop has Service Pack 2 on it and on the computer i have Vista, yes the ipconfig is from the laptop.


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, iv installed driver updates onto the laptop, but the internet will still not work.
On the desktop PC it also sais that im connected to an unidentified network which has limited connectivity


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do the following repairs and if still no go please show an ipconfig /all while connected by both ethernet and wireless.

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.
*
*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

*With wireless:*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-05f147c2db
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-56-A7-F6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 08, 2007 11:59:06 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 09, 2007 11:59:06 A
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 570x Gigabit Integrated Con
troller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-76-83-04

C:\Documents and Settings\user>

*With ethernet connected:*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-05f147c2db
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-56-A7-F6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 08, 2007 11:59:06 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 09, 2007 11:59:06 A
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 570x Gigabit Integrated Con
troller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-76-83-04

C:\Documents and Settings\user>
*
Im not sure about the difference between the two.*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I see no difference; in both you are connected to the router via wireless but not by ethernet. So in trying to isolate "the" problem we find that we have multiple problems.

Do a ping 192.168.1.1 please. If that fails

a. consider a 3rd party firewall (internet security) blocking LAN access;
b. if your network is secured try with encryption on the router disabled.

I suspect the ethernet problem is a bad router LAN port, a bad cable or a bad NIC (adapter) in your computer.


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

*I ran that ping and this is what i got.*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Documents and Settings\user>

*While i was running through the problems with my internet provider on the phone, we did get the laptop internet on at some point, but at the same time my desktop computer internet stopped working, we then got the desktop internet back on but the laptop internet stopped working again and because i had already been on the phone for a long period of time, which was costing i had to come of.*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you now login to the router using this computer?

You still can't ping an internet address such as 66.94.234.13, right?

Check your router's configuration to make sure that this computer is not denied internet access (if the router has that feature).


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

How do i log into the Router?
Nope i cannot ping that site...
I don't think that the Router has that feature. On my actual desktop PC, it says i am connected to an unidentified network, which has limited connectivity


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, i can log into my router using the laptop using the IP http://192.168.1.1 but not using my computer, it just loads for a while then says unable to display page.

I removed the encryption of my network, now when i connect to the network it says connecting, but then says not connected and i cannot do anything


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm very confused. Just one more question at this time. Is your modem connected to your router's WAN port?


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

No the modem is connected to the internet port.
By a yellow cable which got sent to me with the router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Same difference.  WAN, Internet and Modem are three different terms used to indicate the router port that should be connected to the modem.

Perhaps I'm the only one who got lost, but I could sure use a summary of exactly what you can and cannot do on each of your computers. In fact, I'm not sure how many computers you have; from the previous ipconfig I know one computer is 'user-05f147c2db', but that's about all. Since computer (host) names should be unique, maybe it would help if you referred to your computers by computer name.


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok. I have two computers, one the desktop computer i can connect to the internet only when i have a USB wire connecting it to the computer as well as an Ethernet wire connecting it to the Router. The laptop i have i cannot connect to the internet but i can log into my router using the IP address


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Unless you have special arrangements with your ISP you are entitled to exactly one public IP address. You apparently are using that public IP on your USB connection, hence the router cannot obtain a connection to the ISP.

Unplug the modem and router and shut down the computers; remove the USB cable; plug in modem; plug in router; boot computers.

There are still a couple possible glitches but chances are you will now have internet access through the router with both computers. If not, please show a new ipconfig /all for each.


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, the internet works on the laptop now after removing the USB.
But the internet doesn't work on the computer now, but i think i know why, the wire that i am using to connect the Router to the desktop PC i have found out that it is meant to be used for connecting a Xbox to a PC.

I am going to buy an Ethernet wire. I will let you guys know how it goes..
Thanks TerryNet and JohnWill for helping me you have been a great help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it all still fails, you might try this procedure to reset the router and connect.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, JohnWill i have fixed it! 
Its because i had a USB from my modem to the computer. And the Ethernet wire im connecting the router to my desktop PC is faulty


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Good going Kyle2k7! Let us know how you make out with the new ethernet cable.


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,
I bought a new Ethernet but still the internet will not work on computer without USB plugged in. And when i try to update my Ethernet driver it says its already up to date.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When connected to router via ethernet ...

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\user>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-05f147c2db
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-56-A7-F6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, October 08, 2007 2:45:12 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, October 09, 2007 2:45:12 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 570x Gigabit Integrated Con
troller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-43-76-83-04

C:\Documents and Settings\user>^V


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your laptop is still showing Media disconnected for the ethernet. Suspect bad LAN port on router, bad cable or bad ethernet adapter.

How'd you make out with the desktop? Been able to get it connected to the router via ethernet?


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

This is the IP Config for my Desktop PC, the internet now works via wireless connection.
But my internet on Destop PC will not work with a USB connecting it directly to the back of my Tower.
I bought a new Ethernet today which connected my Router to the Tower, On My Networks On Desktop PC it says im connected to
an unidentified network which has limited connectivity.


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bump


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Still waiting for the ipconfig /all for the desktop.


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Im at college rite now, ill ipconfig the desktop PC when i get home
thanks


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Heres the Ip Config For The Desktop PC

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kyle>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dharma
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-3F-75-DC-0F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c4bd:6338:3cd1:6583%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201331263
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Kyle>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks to be Windows Vista with ipv4 not installed. I think that in Vista you can have Internet Protocol version 4 and/or version 6 installed. Check your ethernet connection's properties and install ipv4.

May need some Vista help here, since I don't have it.


----------



## Kyle2k7 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi, this is fixed the problem. Thanks for all your help guys. The internet now works on Desktop PC and laptop 
Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Good! Was really glad to see that "Solved" appear.


----------

